# Muffed feet breaking eggs



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

One of my friends have a young pomeranian pouter pair, hen has laid three rounds but the eggs are found broken all the time, is it due to the muffed feet or anything else? any one of you faced similar problem, what is the solution?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you giving them calcium? Their eggs may not be strong enough and that is the reason they are breaking. Some people clean up the muffs feather on the feet so that they are not in the way. You may have to use foster parents to hatch and raise the babies


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

First Trim The Muffs And Hock Featers Make Sure The Nest Is Big Enough And Has Plenty Of Nesting Matirial Bestwoulb To Foster The Eggs Maybe Try Some Other Eggs Under Them They Might Be Young And Un Experienced Parents Also Are They Crowded Other Birds Getting In There Nest Fighting All This Could Be A Problem


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Fighting is not possible becasue they are in a seperate cage, my friend had already trimmed the feathers to save the eggs but still they are broken

They are young for sure and that could be the reason, bowl is big but may be not big enough for them


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

AN UPDATE

a pair of eggs is under the foster parents successfully, but do these pouters have this problem in general, any inofrmation would realy b helpful


----------

